# Anyone in Omaha, NE?



## BrotherMysterio

I have a friend in Omaha, NE. Anyone up there?

C.


----------



## MapThePlanet

Not up there, but just a few hours south in Kansas City (Overland Park)...


----------



## BrotherMysterio

MapThePlanet said:


> Not up there, but just a few hours south in Kansas City (Overland Park)...


Awesome! I'll let my friend know. Anyone else?


----------



## corey872

KC area chime in!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Well there is the Fear Crafters in Lincoln and Tri-City Haunters are in Grand Island.


----------



## thanosstar

ah my friend i am in cedar rapids iowa..about 3hours away. i make it to omaha a few times a year. any good haunts there?


----------



## gsaltz

I live in Omaha.


----------



## Rooey

Check out my Facebook group, called ScareMakers. Based in Omaha, a group of local professional and home haunters, prop builders, sfx makeup artists, actors, horror film makers, etc. I'm the Admin for the group so feel free to request to join. Again, it's only for folks in the Omaha/Lincoln/Council Bluffs area, so that collaboration can take place in-person, when needed. Thanks!


----------

